# Enough of the confusion



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many members here that will refer someone to go to King ed if they are looking for something. Then they end up pm'ng me and this happened a lot since from the other BCA that had crushed. Many people think that I work from King ed or King ed and I are the same. 

I do not work for King ed. I am not King ed. 

I am King-eL aka Earl aka the Mad Scientist aka the Monster guy aka crazy guy with an awesome monster fish combo community tank aka hated by some aka whatever you wanna call me except I am not King ed. There is a big difference between an ed and an eL with a capital "L".


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see how that would get annoying... once or twice might be funny, but after that, not so much. Like having a phone number only one digit different than the local pizza parlor!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha lol that sucks earl


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Hilarious

I still gotta stop by with some Vodka and check out your tank!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> Hilarious
> 
> I still gotta stop by with some Vodka and check out your tank!


Yep Vodka will work really well. Lol!

It was fine at first till my cell phone kept on ringing asking for fish stocks, dog food etc etc. It's like I'm being punk'd.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

REALLY? I though you worked for them! 

JK!

Lets play paintball soon


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> REALLY? I though you worked for them!
> 
> JK!
> 
> Lets play paintball soon


They give me a lot of discounts....

Need to pay my bills first then go all out on pball.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you cleared up the confusion.

So are you still located down on Kingsway across from Value Village?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Glad you cleared up the confusion.
> 
> So are you still located down on Kingsway across from Value Village?


lol that is too funny...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Glad you cleared up the confusion.
> 
> So are you still located down on Kingsway across from Value Village?


I actually live in Value Village now. Lol!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LMFAO!!!
That's hilarious!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You must be in the basement then (of Value Village).

I'll stop by to visit next time I'm in Edmonds.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You must be in the basement then (of Value Village).
> 
> I'll stop by to visit next time I'm in Edmonds.


Not in the basement. On the main floor itself. They put me on display for the desperate women or for the single hot sexy lonely ladies. Lol!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so you would be in the used mens isle?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> so you would be in the used mens isle?


HAHAHA! ZING! Good one!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> so you would be in the used mens isle?


 They have a whole island just for that?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> so you would be in the used mens isle?


Yep around that area. Not for men though. Only for women at a mature age. Lol!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> They have a whole island just for that?


Just me. No other competition.... Unless they want to start captive breeding for wholesale.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Jeeeez! Thanx for telling me that King Ed moved across the street where Vallue village was.



hahahaha


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I think this should be a sticky. 

Hopefully it's just been the newbies to the forum.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> Jeeeez! Thanx for telling me that King Ed moved across the street where Vallue village was.
> 
> hahahaha


Nope King ed still in the same place. It was I who moved to value village. I asked my ex girlfriend to donate me to value village instead of selling me to e-bay or craiglist or kijiji.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

No group buy?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> No group buy?


lol! I wish....


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

people actually get confused? i never even thought about it. that i would msg you thinking your kind ED HAHAHAHHA too funny. never crossed my mind


----------

